# Who wants a grooming video?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW Thank you! That would be so helpful!

AS a first timer, I would really like to see a very basic introduction to use and care of clippers. And it would be so helpful to have a really basic introduction to how to begin with clipper work -- even to how to hold the clippers properly and what angle to hold it at against the dog's body to get the smoothest trims!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ItzaClip said:


> ... I am planning on documenting cyphers grooming training for the benefit of you less experienced ones ( I'm going on 13 years full time grooming).
> What would you like to see???


*YES! *A hundred times, _*YES!*_ And thanks in advance!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The things that nifty mentioned are also topics I'd be interested in. I would like to do a better job of touch ups on feet and face between grooms, and would also like to attempt the body (which I've been scared to even try so far). Good groomers are much more difficult to find than I expected, and higher price does not mean better groom. The last groomer I tried cost the most and did the worst, so I'd be very interested in all and any info.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> I just bought myself a gopro to make grooming videos as I currently prop my cell up. I am planning on documenting cyphers grooming training for the benefit of you less experienced ones
> What would you like to see???


PROPER brushing of poodle coats
HOW to deal with matting, brushing/bathing
Poodle 'cap' or head
BATH basics: what shampoo does, how much do I rinse?
Ear care
TAILS, (is is too short? what then? Bottle brush tails, German tails, WHERE do we start the shave at the base of the tail?)
It's a pretty tall order, but hoping for these things!
THANK YOU


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! Everything start to finish!! Especially on the 'little dogs' difficult to get areas on face and feet! 

I know scissoring is an art, but could you show how to basically hold/use scissors?

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes please, a video of how to do a proper Miami Clip would be nice! My current groomer has gotten a little 
lazy. I'm thinking of just doing it myself.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Wowie dowie! Yes! Thanks a million. I would love anything. Top knots, legs in various styles...anything. How very cool and generous of you! Thanks!:dancing2:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooooh!!!! You are going to end up doing a whole series!!!!

Anything and everything!! 

Actually, one of the things that I would find really helpful is an explanation as to how to hold the dog's face, feet etc.

The grooming DVD I have has a beautifully behaved spoo that just stands there... Sadly, I have two wriggle-bums who don't!!

You're a wonderful person to offer - thank you!!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Everything poodle! Yes!

and if you feel like it, maybe throw in a few other breeds as well? I have my mom's dogs I attempt to groom and am clueless at times. I can fake two of them, but the third one - oy!

But, anything you are willing to share will be enormously appreciated!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Ooooooh!!!! You are going to end up doing a whole series!!!!
> 
> Anything and everything!!
> 
> ...



I think this is a good point. We see lots of videos with a perfectly behaved dog. I think a lot of people would do their own grooming if their dog would behave on the table. So maybe a video showing the techniques you use on a dog that doesn't want to cooperate would be really helpful. Oh and an ear plucking/cleaning video would be good to. I know some don't pluck but some do.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks in advance. All of the above, but most especially feet and face details and how to deal with boy bits since baby brother is just about a month away from gotcha day.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, please!!!!! I echo all the above responses. You do such beautiful work and it will be a privilege to get to learn from you, ItzaClip .


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Definitely yes please! And agree with Manxcat and Rick, how to deal with a squirmy dog would be great!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

What a beautiful gift to the Poodle Forum! Thank you for sharing your talent with us. I'd like to learn how to make nicely shaped oval poms (or bracelets?) on a Miami Cut. Also how to deal with the legs where the short hair ends and the fluffy poms begin. Thank you a thousand times!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> Everything poodle! Yes!
> 
> and if you feel like it, maybe throw in a few other breeds as well? I have my mom's dogs I attempt to groom and am clueless at times. I can fake two of them, but the third one - oy!
> 
> But, anything you are willing to share will be enormously appreciated!


What breed? If curly coated that easy. I find people who only groom poodles are terrible at drop coats because it's way harder to get nice finish


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

deemarie03 said:


> What a beautiful gift to the Poodle Forum! Thank you for sharing your talent with us. I'd like to learn how to make nicely shaped oval poms (or bracelets?) on a Miami Cut. Also how to deal with the legs where the short hair ends and the fluffy poms begin. Thank you a thousand times!


A lot of this is to do with the finish... It blends much nicer if properly fluff dried


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Now I thought I had replied to this thread to ask this but don't see it... Should I make one thread and keep adding video links there as posts ( harder to find) or maybe specific worded threads for each video with link to my YouTube page so that they can always be found by either searching " Itzaclip video- bracelets " or " Itzaclip video- HV drying " etc... Suggestions??


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

A special thread with links would work well for me personally. I'm not good with youtube but can manage to watch from a link!

:adore::adore::adore:


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

It's going to take me some time to get some of these done so in mean time I suggest for all you newbies buy Jodi Murphy grooming DVDs. They are worth their weight in gold. She even has 2 free ones ( an hour each!) Of a few basics for people to see if they like her grooming style. She has one just for bathing drying, one just for scissors/ thinners, and one with multiple pet poodle trims. 
That should get some of you started.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! That is so generous of you! I would love to see one about how to scissor, I'm awful at that.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you so much, I will be here everyday, I just want to be able to save them, as I will have to go back more than once, I am a slow learner, and have no one drop of artistic in me. Thanks again


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about learning to groom my spoos as well - every now and then my groomer mentions the word retirement. I looked up the Jodi Murphy dvds on amazon - would you recommend starting with the poodle one, or something more general first? Thanks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoos+Ponies said:


> I'm thinking about learning to groom my spoos as well - every now and then my groomer mentions the word retirement. I looked up the Jodi Murphy dvds on amazon - would you recommend starting with the poodle one, or something more general first? Thanks.


Start with her free ones as you get some good tips in those. If you know nothing you will need the bathing/ drying dvd and the scissor thinning shear and the poodle one which shows two styles ( lamb and Miami).


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Update on my progress. I've taken quite a few videos on anything poodley or similar coat. A lot of them the dog is out of frame at some point during groom. So I'm trying to perfect my angles. I did get a full " how I teach puppy to tolerate face shave " with naughty 14 week old cypher. As well as foot shave. I plan on bathing, drying and trimming him this weekend... So hold in there!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see videos!

As a groomer I'm always looking for new techniques to try out. I always have trouble with the left hind foot (since I'm right handed) so it takes me FOREVER to do.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/175522-how-bath-poodle-video-itzaclip.html


----------

